# having spark problems with gotech minix



## mk2tampa (Jul 4, 2011)

its wired in for mode 5 , but not getting spark it sparks once when you turn the key and once at the key off this is from the coil, its wired +coil goes to ignition,-coil goes to distributer -side brown wire,also has black wire from ecu to -side coil,+ side of distibutor goes to igniton green wire, then center wire red goes to signal on ecu this is how it shows to be wired on web site but no fire starting to go crazy here any help would be great before i have no hair left to pull out to let you know more about whats done it has ported polished head, port matched intake,presion 750 injectors,bbm fuel rail and regulator,tt276 cam,tt cam gear,springs ,cam followers, bbm head spacer, borg warner 63 trim turbo,oh its a 1990 mk2 jetta 1.8 8v PLEASE HELP


----------



## mk2tampa (Jul 4, 2011)

come on guys help really needed here


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Is this system capable of driving the coil or do you need an ICM or an MSD box to drive the coil?


----------



## mk2tampa (Jul 4, 2011)

its able to drive the coil but today i took out the ecu and tryed it as if i had carb setup and still no spark went ignition to + side of coil , - side of coil to - side of distributer , + side of distributer to ignition and still no spark thought it might be hall sensor so put in new distributer still no fire also put in new coil still no fire there is something im missing im sure but at this point its beyond me


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

What kind of dizzy do you have? Cause a dizzy with a hall sender WILL NOT drive a coil. Only a points type of dizzy will work like you wired it(until the points burn up cause you don't have a ballast resistor/wire). And you poss killed 2 hall senders. 

With the wired setup from the first post, did you have a tach signal(an RPM reading) at the ECU? Since all the dizzy is used for in this type of deal is just an RPM signal and timing for ignition, did you check for a cranking rpm reading with what ever software this thing uses? Cause that would tell you if the dizzy side was working correctly, or if the coil trigger side was not working. (input vs. output)


----------



## mk2tampa (Jul 4, 2011)

this is how most are wiring them


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

mk2tampa said:


> this is how most are wiring them


most what/who?


----------

